# The Mystery of the Missing Oto



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Do otos eat dead fish?

Two days ago, I had 6 otos in a tank. Today, I moved all 5 of them to another tank. One has completely disappeared! The only explanation I can come up with is that one must have died, and the others ate it all up.

There's a snug-fitting screen lid, so I know it didn't jump out.
There's no filter to suck it up, and no gravel to hide in.
The plants are small and free-floating (java fern, duckweed, etc.), and I shook them around--no luck.
There are no snails, shrimp, or other fish.
There is enough algae that the otos had round bellies any time I checked, and the algae was spreading, too--so they weren't starving.

I've read that otos eat ONLY algae--but it sure looks like they must have eaten fish this time!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

nope, i've had a few ottos die on me but they were never eaten by other ottos. however, with tropical tank conditions the otto's dead body will break down very fast and the body parts tend to come apart. break down the whole tank, i'm sure you'll find some evidence. their color also makes blending in very easily. i was observing my shrimp tank with an otto and looked everywhere before it moved. it was right smack on my lily bulb but its colors blended in very well.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Absolutely, depending on how well-established the tank is, it'll often be the fauna you don't even consider or realize exists that make quick work of clearing away any deceased fish.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

An Oto will not eat a deceased fish or invert for that matter.


----------



## cidlytony (Apr 26, 2011)

and i am wondering why the otto will die. and the dead otto will affect the other otto, fish and aquatic plants


----------

